Ask HN: Which editor do you use to code React Native apps? - skyisblue
======
pattrn
I use a combination of Vim and VSCode, depending on my mood.

------
bmoti
Sublime text 3

------
vankhoa1505
VS Code

------
owebmaster
Emacs

------
daram
VS Code

------
roryisok
VSCode

------
tarr11
Vscode

